
The world’s most lucrative social network? China’s Tencent beats $1 billion revenue mark - peter123
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/19/the-worlds-most-lucrative-social-network-chinas-tencent-beats-1-billion-revenue-mark/
======
timtrueman
Except if you read the article, they make the vast majority of their money off
their non-social network properties. You'd be better off comparing them to
Yahoo!, AOL, or Google. And they'd be tiny in that comparison.

Yet another piece of link-bait titling (title copied from source site)…sigh.

I'm off to <http://news.ycombinator.com/newest> to up vote better stories…

